# Should I buy this timing belt kit or the components separately?



## syed2007 (Jun 7, 2012)

I think this might be a ripoff, but I'm not sure. It has a compressor belt too which is gone in my car anyway.


60K Timing Belt Kit - 300ZX (Z31) :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com

For a 1985 300zx turbo. It's at 120k and i'm not sure if the previous owners changed the timing belt. But they did have it sit for 2 years doing nothing.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Everyone on Z31performance seems to go with the dealer kit if they can afford one, but you can go the cheaper route if you'd like. Just make sure you change out the CHTS and subharness with genuine Nissan parts while you're in there. Some people have had issues with generic sensors.

As long as you use quality parts, you should be fine.


----------



## syed2007 (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh, so there's a more expensive kit from the dealer. I was thinking this was a rip off. 
Thanks, btw for helping my out alot!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Those are genuine Nissan parts in the kit; Courtesy Nissan is a Nissan dealer. On the whole, the kit isn't priced that bad if you are looking to do a complete job. The only thing is you really don't need the two crankshaft plates (unless someone left them out at some time). Most of the time you don't need the tensioner spring and I don't use the thermostat nor water pump gaskets; I use RTV...but that's a matter of preferance. I find better prices on genuine Nissan parts at 1st AAA Nissan Parts Store. That said, I've been using Gates timing component kits, lately, and have been very happy with them. Most of their kits for Asian makes come with Aisin water pumps and Koyo tensioner pulleys, which are both OEM supplier of these parts to many Asian manufacturers. Rockauto.com had a Gates Timing Component Kit #TCKWP104 which comes with their premium timing belt, tensioner and new water pump for $54.89 w/ shipping. As far as the drive belts and engine seals, I prefer to stick with genuine Nissan as they are typically reasonably priced and better fitting, although Bando belts on the aftermarket are also very good and Bando is an OEM supplier of belts to Nissan.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

The only thing I'd skip there is the water pump. I've never had any issues with normal auto parts store pumps and they're generally about half the price.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've seen a couple of remanufactured water pumps that have leaked and one with a 'rough' turning shaft bearing, but can't remember ever having issues with a brand new aftermarket water pump.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Didn't have an issue with my cheap-o belt and pump from the local Advance, but I sold the car after about a year.


----------



## syed2007 (Jun 7, 2012)

I couldn't find the gates timing belt on that site but I found it on ebay:
Gates TCKWP104 Timing Belt Kit With Water Pump | eBay

There is also this timing belt:
NISSAN 300ZX PICKUP M30 3.0L NITOMA TIMING BELT WATER PUMP KIT JAPANESE 84-95 | eBay

But I guess the gates timing belt is better.

And should I get this for my AC:

CRP/Contitech 13X1450 Air Conditioning Compressor Belt | eBay

oh btw my car keeps losing power even after replacing the batteries. I have a problem with the brake lights staying on (I know that's common), but it's not on when the car loses power.


----------



## syed2007 (Jun 7, 2012)

And should I buy any other belts in addition to the gates timing belt and ac belt.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Rockauto.com has the Gates TCKWP104 kit for $54.89 (or $67.05 including shipping). Just go to the catalog and click on "Part Number Search." Enter the number and choose "Gates" under "manufacturer" and hit "search."

As far as the belts, I prefer to stick with genuine Nissan or their OEM supplier, Bando. As a third choice, I would go with the Gates premium belts, which are carried by Rockauto and are made with EDPM, the same material used on currently made cars and far superior to neoprene belts. Going with the Gates, I would use #9570 AC belt, #9415 PS belt and #K040405 alternator belt. That puts everything from the same warehouse and cuts down on shipping costs, something you need to watch when using Rockauto. The big differance between genuine Nissan and Bando belts versus other brands is that the Nissan and Bando belts are sized exactly the same as the original belts, whereas other brands tend to be a little bigger sometimes and put the drive componant close to the end of its adjustment slot. Cheap belts tend to develope squeeks after a month or two and seem to stretch more initially, requiring re-adjustment.


----------



## syed2007 (Jun 7, 2012)

I got everything for about $88. Amazon had all the same components, but were charging $118 and everything but the timing belt kit was on prime. Thanks you saved me a lot of money instead of paying $300. Really appreciate it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's always a good day when you save $$$!


----------

